# Sandringham CAI 2*



## rara007 (1 July 2018)

We made it!
More of a photo report as I'm too tired for words! Basically he was cute throughout, we were never going to trouble the leaders but he did the best he could. Trot up, dressage and cones photos that are clearly not from my phone thanks to LizzieJ, XC photos thanks to Ester and Amy Mundell. 

Thursday AM- Trot up- First to go- Passed with no quibbles. 







Thursday PM- dressage- with 5 judges! A truly international panel which was fab.

Some collection could pass as collection:







Some medium as medium:







No extension to report of- work in progress!
Some working canter:







And an extended:







rein back wasn't photo worthy and the free walk got the best comment- Sleepy!







68.8 pens which is an 'on paper' mediocre score (57%) but it was fair for his current level and he did all the moves he could. His connection and activity need to continue developing but that goes without saying. 

Friday- day off to enjoy the exercise route:







And then marathon day was upon us:







Pretty touch and go at the start!







He really enjoyed section 'A'. It was 7.4km around the stud at 14km/hr which for him the 3min trot 1min canter repeated worked and brought us in bang on optimum. By the time we presented to the vet after the transfer HR was at 55. Onto the fun bit. He was a little shocked to find himself having gone from a nice hack to being confronted by huge obstacles, tractors, flags, bridges, crowds and water but he kept moving forwards.

Coming into the first:






More in 1:







Being small in 2:







Coming into the water working the crowd:







Going over the island:







Wiggling round the tight bits in 7 still with a smile:






And cantering out of the last:







We did get some section 'B' penalties but less than at ashfields on a much hotter day so pleased 

Reflecting on his performance he thought he had been really quite clever:








Cones today and he shone:













Yes we were slow and yes I got some down but we made it! We were not last in 2/3 of the phases and even on the marathon we were not last (just!) in one of the hazards. Super proud of him for his first FEI, and only 2nd 3DE. 

He has well earnt himself the next 5 days off, and was pretty excited to get back and meet his new friends (his old field mate has gone out on loan since he's been away!):







Next stop a training outing next weekend, then a 2 day regional at Goodwood at the end of this month.


----------



## Michen (1 July 2018)

Gorgeous horse. Fantastic well done.


----------



## Leo Walker (1 July 2018)

Well done! I saw the cones video and thought how nicely you did it. Theres clearly a lot more to come from him with a few more miles on the clock :biggrin3:


----------



## muddy_grey (1 July 2018)

Well done. You look great. Really interesting as I know nothing about driving


----------



## Accidental Eventer (2 July 2018)

Well done! It looks so fun and he really seems to enjoy it too. I would love to have a go at this one day


----------



## silv (2 July 2018)

Great report and photos, love this cute little pony!  He looks so happy in that last photo.


----------



## sjb10 (2 July 2018)

He looks lovely, and sounds like you all did well for first time at this level.  Amazing to see the obstacles, driving isn't something I know much about so lovely to see the report and learn a bit.  Very well done, and thanks for the report & photos.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (2 July 2018)

Thats a great 1st attempt, you did so well - and boy was it hot!!
Love the write up & pics :cool3:


----------



## Alibear (2 July 2018)

Fantastic ,really well done. That heat must have been an added challenge to.


----------



## DirectorFury (2 July 2018)

Well done! I love the report and pictures, he really looks like a Barbie pony .


----------



## GoldenWillow (2 July 2018)

What a great report and fantastic photos, he looks like he's having a lot of fun. Another who knows little about driving trials and I really enjoyed reading about it.


----------



## milliepops (2 July 2018)

Lovely report, he is soooo gorgeous and seems to be loving his job


----------



## rara007 (2 July 2018)

seems to be loving his job 

Click to expand...

And that was the aim


----------

